# Domain-Umleitung



## DarkRaver (26. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe ein Problem....
Ich habe auf meinem Linux Debian Etch Root Server 2 Domains drauf laufen.
Nehmen wir mal an "a.de" und "b.de".
Jetzt möchte ich das "a.de" weiterhin in das Verzeichnis "/var/www/" zugreift, den Apache standart eben, und die Domain "b.de" greift auf das Verzeichnis "/var/www/b/" zu.
Habe jetzt schon seit um 1 Uhr gesessen und guckt auf die Uhrzeit. Ganze 2 Stunden ich sitze immer noch 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Weitere Infos des Servers:
Apache2, PHP5, MySQL, Sendmail und GDLib. Natürlich auch PHP5 mit Mysql verbunden  über apt-get.
Also soweit läuft ja auch alles aber wie gesagt die Domains sitzen mir im Nacken und ich kriegs nicht hin...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke im Vorraus

MFG DarkRaver


----------



## Navy (26. September 2008)

in der httpd.conf kannst Du mehrere VirtualHosts anlegen:


```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName http://www.fubar.tld
ServerAlias fubar.tld *.fubar.tld
DocumentRoot /var/www/fubar
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName http://www.invalid.tld
ServerAlias invalid.tld *.invalid.tld
DocumentRoot /var/www/invalid
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## DarkRaver (27. September 2008)

Hi!
Cool Danke erstmal ich hab nur jetzt ein ganz anderes Problemchen....
Wenn ich z.B. PHPMyAdmin aufrufe kommt:


```
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [no address given] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
```

Und in der Error-log steht:

```
[Sat Sep 27 05:05:19 2008] [alert] [client **.***.**.***] /var/www/phpmyadmin/.htaccess: Option FollowSymLinks not allowed here
```

Was soll ich jetzt tun?
Bin echt fertig mit den Nerven -.-
Sitze jetzt schon mehrere Stunden an dem Problem und noch etwas:
Wenn ich versuche die Homepage zu öffnen dann kommt:









Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## port29 (27. September 2008)

Lösche erstmal bitte das http:// aus den Config Dateien raus


----------



## DarkRaver (27. September 2008)

aus der apache2 config?

edit:
Ne also in der apache2.conf sind alle http:// ausgeklammert.
Wo meinst du und welche http://


----------



## port29 (27. September 2008)

ja, genau......

und wenn du schon dabei bist.... ServerName ist immer der Domainname. Also fubar.tld und invalid.tld. Under ServerAlias trägst du dann alle anderen Domains und Subdomains ein. (Auch www. ist eine Subdomain)


----------



## DarkRaver (27. September 2008)

ja aber das problem ist ja jetzt folgendes das er die .php daten z.B. runterladen will.
Das möchte ich aber nicht er öffnet die datei nicht sondern will sie laden.

Edit:

Wenn du dir selbst ein Bild machen willst:
http://www.second-reallife.eu


----------



## port29 (27. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass du irgendwie deine ganze Config zerschossen hast? Naja irgendwo solltest du so etwas wie


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```

stehen haben, oder?

Eine frage noch: es ist jetzt 6:17, ist es ein produktives System?


----------



## DarkRaver (27. September 2008)

nene is für nen clan also ich bin der "techniker" hab aber von apache an sich nicht so viel ahnung aber debian an sich hab ich eigentlich für meine 15 Jahre ganz gut drauf 
Kannst du mir denn eine Config irgendwie geben die normal funktioniert?
Saß die halbe Nacht dran... Aber ich kriegs nicht gebacken


----------



## port29 (27. September 2008)

DarkRaver hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir denn eine Config irgendwie geben die normal funktioniert?



Würde ich gerne, aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Config meiner Server bei dir laufen wird. Hauptsächlich weil bei mir php nicht als Modul installiert ist, sondern als fastcgi bei jedem Start ausgeführt wird. 

Ich mache dir aber einen andren Vorschlag: Es ist Samstag. Es wird Zeit für meine wöchentliche gute Tat . Ich würde dir deshalb anbieten, dass ich mir das ganze mal live anschaue. 

Kennst du Teamviewer? http://www.teamviewer.com/de/index.aspx
Zieh dir dort mal das Kundenmodul runter und starte es. Schick mir dann bitte per PN die ID und das Kennwort, dass das Modul dir anzeigt. Dann kann ich deinen Desktop sehen und wir können dann zusammen die Config durchgehen


----------



## DarkRaver (27. September 2008)

gut ich wollte dich sowieso in 2 min fragen ob du das hast und bei mir machen kannst ;-)
kk meine Teamviewer daten schick ich dir warte


----------

